# Thermostat for Leopard Gecko



## DaftTC (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey there, was just wondering what's the best and cheapest thermostat for a Leopard Gecko vivarium with a heat mat.

I was looking at this one: Habistat Temperature Thermostat 300W T000001

Purely because it has the dial, where as there's another thermostat without the dial and I assumed that would be less accurate? Does it have a plug that would go into the mains, and one that would let the heat mat plug into? And I assume it has too probes for the temp? I'm building myself a custom vivarium with a rock wall and cave at the back, so where would be best to stick the probes? Not under the fixed rock at the back (made of spaceboard) I assume? Hope someone can help! Thanks!


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

DaftTC said:


> Hey there, was just wondering what's the best and cheapest thermostat for a Leopard Gecko vivarium with a heat mat.
> 
> I was looking at this one: Habistat Temperature Thermostat 300W T000001
> 
> Purely because it has the dial, where as there's another thermostat without the dial and I assumed that would be less accurate? Does it have a plug that would go into the mains, and one that would let the heat mat plug into? And I assume it has too probes for the temp? I'm building myself a custom vivarium with a rock wall and cave at the back, so where would be best to stick the probes? Not under the fixed rock at the back (made of spaceboard) I assume? Hope someone can help! Thanks!


I got my Gecko a Habistat Mat Stat 100w (on/off type) it has a sensor (probe) and you plug the heatmat into the thermostat, then plug the thermostat into the wall. It also has a dial, but no matter how much you spend they are sometimes inaccurate, so a digital thermometer as well would be ideal :2thumb:


----------



## DaftTC (Jul 6, 2011)

do you have a picture of the one you have?


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

you need a mat stat they have a dial on the front to set the temps 

they have a plug on to plug into mains and a socket into which you plug the mat the probe goes on the substrate 

the old type did not have a dial
this is the type you need
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Habistat-..._Reptiles_Spiders_Insects&hash=item3f06df8058


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

DaftTC said:


> do you have a picture of the one you have?


It's that one lol 



awh said:


> you need a mat stat they have a dial on the front to set the temps
> 
> they have a plug on to plug into mains and a socket into which you plug the mat the probe goes on the substrate
> 
> ...


----------



## DaftTC (Jul 6, 2011)

cheers guys!


----------

